

Corporate Leadership Development App - adziki

If you're interested in gaining some knowledge for good leadership development, my company's released a pocket handbook app for you.  Any and all feedback is appreciated!<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/climate/id437880907?mt=8
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.aptima.climate.android&#38;feature=search_result
and even
http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/44596?lang=en
======
adziki
now, with links: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/climate/id437880907?mt=8>
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.aptima.climate.and...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.aptima.climate.android&feature=search_result)
and even
[http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/44596?lang=e...](http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/44596?lang=en)

